# Tilt Trailer?



## Diesel98 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am looking into purchasing a different trailer. 

I need a trailer that has 2 different uses though. I need a trailer that is able to haul lanscaping equipment, as well as a car.

I like the sides on my landscape trailer right now, but I dont want the sides on a car hauler. I came up with the idea of buying a Big Tex 70CH, and putting removable stake sides about 18" tall in the stake pockets, and being able to remove them when Im hauling a car.

The only problem with that is that trailer has the 2 ramps that look like a ladder, and you cant really drive a mower up that. So then I was thinking Id have a removable landscape gate put on. 

Then I thought, why not just get a tilt trailer. I know some of them tilt on their own and slam down when you drive the vehicle on, which isnt what I want cause it would come down after the first mower, then I couldnt drive anything else on. So I would need the hydrolic lift one.

Now were talking big bucks.

Whats your opinion on this, I want the most efficient style, and hopefully a decent price, but thats not the top priority. Ill be trading in my 12' landscape trailer (2006 and in good condition) so I will have a little bit of credit off the new trailer.

Heres the sides I would do on my trailer: My trailer would be 8' longer, and might have a tilt bed instead of the ramps.









Heres the tilt bed trailer:


----------



## kalynr09 (Jan 8, 2009)

try on ebay they might have something for you..let me know how that works for ya!


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the tilt trails are sweet. most trailers with out hydraulics have a flat deck in the front, you could ride the first mower up a keep it on the flat spot , and drop the trailer for the second . I have a 18' equipment trailer that has diamond mesh on he ramps and i can slide the ramp together for small equipment . To load a car i have a extra set of ramps to add on the end so the car bottom dose not rub . The problem is that a equipment trailer is much heavier then a landscape trailer and will cost you in fuel .


----------

